# Lemon Chicken



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had a good lemon chicken recipe? And another thing Im looking for is a peppercorn sauce for steaks. 

I love Lemon Chicken and Peppercorn Steak, id appreciate a recipe.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I've never measured the ingredients but I make a steak with a cognac cream sauce with green peppercorns.

Sear the steak on each side in a skillet with oil.

Add a minced shallot and then the peppercorns and cook till shallot softens.

Deglaze with cognac and reduce by 2/3 to 3/4.

Add cream and simmer for a minute or two. 

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

For lemon chicken, are you looking for a piccata-type recipe, one for a whole bird or chicken parts?


----------



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

I was thinking like Lemon Chicken Breasts, or somthing like that.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Just saute them in butter and/or oil, deglaze with white wine, and finish with lemon juice and/or zest, (more butter if you're so inclined), and maybe an herb like parsley or lemon thyme.

Mark


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

This recipe is from Cooks Illustrated (America's Test Kitchen) and it's pretty good. The prosciuto is a nice touch but a bit on the expensive side. I've used bacon before and that works well enough.

Chicken Cutlets

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 1 1/2 pounds), rinsed and dried thoroughly 
Table salt and ground black pepper 
1/4 cup unbleached all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

Sauce

2 medium cloves garlic , sliced thin 
15 fresh sage leaves 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 cup chicken stock or low-sodium canned chicken broth 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter , softened 
1 slice prosciutto (1/4-inch thick, about 1 1/2 ounces), diced fine 
Table salt and ground black pepper 




For the Chicken Cutlets:

1. Generously season both sides of each breast with salt and pepper and dredge one at a time in flour placed in a shallow dish; shake gently to remove excess flour and set aside. Heat butter and vegetable oil in 12-inch heavy-bottomed skillet over high heat, swirling to melt butter. When foam subsides and butter begins to color, place cutlets in skillet, skinned side up. Reduce heat to medium-high and sauté without moving until nicely browned, about 4 minutes. Turn cutlets over and cook on other side until meat feels firm when pressed and clotted juices begin to emerge around tenderloin, 3 to 4 minutes. Leaving fat in skillet, transfer cutlets to plate, cover loosely with foil, and keep warm in 200-degree oven while preparing the sauce.

For the Sauce:

2. Set skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and sage leaves; sauté until garlic is fragrant and sage crisps, 1 to 2 minutes. Add lemon juice and bring to boil, scraping up browned bits from bottom of skillet with wooden spoon. Add chicken stock, increase heat to medium-high and bring to boil, stirring occasionally, until reduced to 1/4 cup, about 8 minutes. Off heat, swirl in butter, and add prosciutto. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Spoon sauce over cutlets; serve immediately.

Jock


----------



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe, im gonna try to impress my dad tomorow with that Lemon Chicken Recipe Jock... Ill tell you if I succeeded or totally destroyed it


----------



## bobbyr (Mar 23, 2006)

2 6 1/2- to 7-pound roasting chickens, rinsed, patted dry
2 1/2 cups fresh lemon juice (from about 12 large lemons) 
Coarse kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 cup honey, heated until pourable

Place each chicken in heavy-duty resealable plastic bag. Add 1 1/4 cups lemon juice to each. Seal bags; turn chickens to coat. Refrigerate at least 6 hours and up to 1 day, turning bags occasionally. 
Preheat oven to 450°F. Drain chickens; pat dry. Sprinkle each with salt and pepper. Place chickens side by side, breast side down, on racks in large roasting pan. Roast 15 minutes. 
Reduce oven temperature to 375°F. Roast 45 minutes. 
Turn chickens breast side up. Brush all over with honey. Continue to roast until cooked through and deep brown, basting with any juices in pan and brushing with honey occasionally, about 55 minutes longer. Transfer chickens to platter. Tent loosely with foil to keep warm and let stand 15 minutes. 
Meanwhile, pour pan juices into small saucepan. Spoon off fat. Rewarm pan juices. Season with salt and pepper. Serve chickens with pan juices. Makes 8 servings.


----------

